# big dummy country camper tires?



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

dreaming up my dummy. she will be a recreational family camper. i am surrounded by county/f.s. gravel rds, and need tire recommendations. i am looking for a high volume/low resistance tire set up for gravel and trail. i run wtb weirwolf's on my trail bike. i think they would do well on the dummy. any thoughts? thanks.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

*Big Apple*

Hard to go wrong with the Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35. Good float, low rolling resistance and pretty tough to boot. Here's mine loaded up for a gravel trail camping trip:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i think you are onto something there.

a huge factor is going to be weight
that is.... if you carry a lot of weight, knobbies get eaten up

an inverted tread with lots of rubber is a good choice.

however, I've used some DH tyres and got to say, in the dirt, its a pretty good solution.

lates...d


----------



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

the big apples look so plush, but i want some knobbies. i have plenty of tires to experiment with. i was just wondering what everyones silver bullet was? i will be rolling pretty heavy. the ride the spine crew ran average width tires w/ suspension (judging from their gallery pics) with the exception of the fat bike. anyone know what tires they were using? any tour i do will most likely have some singletrack involved. i guess i'm just a little excited about the build, so thanks for humoring me.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

there's no silver bullet when it comes to a dummy in the dirt.

its such a huge variable

i've used a TIOGA DH tire with no problems

i've burned up a set of Hutchinson Piranhas... and those went really fast!
1 Intense XC tyre that I was amazed lasted any decent amount of time, altho the knobs ground down right away... the carcass still hasn't bared any threads... nor have I even had a flat on it... which I'm really blown away with.

but you are right... in the dirt, you're gonna want some width

i'm curious to try *Mutano 2.4's*
centerline that has a harder durometer for better wear, and more straight line efficiency 
and softer, sticky side knobs for cornering.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i'm curious to try *Mutano 2.4's*
> centerline that has a harder durometer for better wear, and more straight line efficiency
> and softer, sticky side knobs for cornering.


Great tire. I used it as a front on my winter bike for a while with a MotoRaptor on the rear. Held up well, though I used it maybe half on pavement and half on hardpack snowmobile trail:



Another tire you might consider is the 2.55 WTB weirwolf LT. Less center tread but more volume and somewhat less aggressive knobs overall.

There's also the IRC Mythos Cross Slick, which isn't really a slick but low knobs in the center and more aggressive knobs on the sides. Not as fat, so less float, but I like less tread for road and gravel riding. Pricepoint has these cheap.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

schwalbe marathon xr's are still made in 26x2.25


----------



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

the maxxis holy rollers 2.4's are looking like a good mixed use tire. and they are fairly cheap.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

standingindian said:


> the maxxis holy rollers 2.4's are looking like a good mixed use tire. and they are fairly cheap.


I have a set of them, in wire bead.

you can HAVE THEM.
you pay shipping.

their durometer is pretty damn soft

not sure if you'd really like them...


----------



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

i'll take your word on that, devo. cross that one off the list.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

standingindian said:


> i'll take your word on that, devo. cross that one off the list.


lol

not that i mean to diss Maxxis
but those tyres are really designed for urban assault stuff
I've ridden my set a bunch, and I alway seem to be struggling with them
its cuz they are soft
and grippy

for a cargo bike.... not too good.

for touring... even worse

for xc... not so hot


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

Schwalbe Marathon Extremes would fit your bill. Available in 2.0" and 2.25"..nice tread for dirt/gravel/paved mixed use.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

vik said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Extremes would fit your bill. Available in 2.0" and 2.25"..nice tread for dirt/gravel/paved mixed use.


I rode a set of Marathon Cross in 700x38c from Portland to Ventura and placed 3rd at 12 hours of Humboldt on those tyres, while en route on tour.

I'd have to say that the Schwalbe Marathon tyres are impressive.


----------



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

that is one sweet tire. if only it was made in a 2.4. the fat albert is interesting, but maybe too much tread for this build. i would love to see one in 29'er for my trail bike, though. so far, the weirwolf lt and mutano's are my top choices.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Ritchey makes their tried and true Z Max in a 26x2.35 which I was considering for my next set of off-road dummy shoes.

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98992


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

Is there chain/tire clearance for using a 2.5" tire and the full range of a cassette in the back of a Big Dummy? Assuming you are not going with an IGH build.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

vik said:


> Is there chain/tire clearance for using a 2.5" tire and the full range of a cassette in the back of a Big Dummy? Assuming you are not going with an IGH build.


from experience
with 2.35" kenda short tracker tyres
there is a touch of chain rub when using the granny gear and biggest cog.
34x22t

with a UN26 BB 117.5mm spindle.

I keep thinking of using a 113mm spindle for the next rebuild... 2yrs from now?


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Have you thought about using a Kenda Small Block 8 in a 2.35"? Might be the right mix of tread, volume, etc. for your use.


----------



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

good point on the clearance. maybe i will start w/ an exi wolf 2.3 and something larger up front. i like the looks of the z max.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

I run Kenda K-rads. I've used Big Apples,but went back to the K-rads. They are lighter, cheaper, and can be ridden on hard pack. They also fit under my fenders!


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

I have put a Maxxis Hookworm in the back of my Xtra and really liked the feel when loaded. There is chain rub in the lowest gear but find it is well worth it for the big volume cush and traction without a bunch of rolling resistance like a DH tire.

It's not knobby but still has pretty good grip unless you are in mud.


----------

